# Cowboy triggers



## Jadams02 (Aug 18, 2013)

Have a question. I know the cowboy triggers will work with various flashes but wasn't sure if they would work with different flashes at same time. Does anyone know if the triggers will work with canon 430exii, a nikon sb-800 and a yongnuo 560iii all at the same time. I know they would have to be on manual but wasn't sure if they would work with a variety of different brands at the same time. I will be attempting a family portrait and will be using these 3 flashes. Any help would be appreciated!, tanks


----------



## tirediron (Aug 18, 2013)

They should trigger any standard (Read: All but Sony) speedlight, but as you mentioned, only in manual mode.  It doesn't matter if you have a Nikon, Yongnuo and a Sunpak, they will all work just fine.


----------



## Jadams02 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks so much. I have the canon 430 exII and sb-800 but was wondering if was necessary to buy the yongnuo 560iii?


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 18, 2013)

Jadams02 said:


> Thanks so much. I have the canon 430 exII and sb-800 but was wondering if was necessary to buy the yongnuo 560iii?



What system do you shoot with?


----------



## Buckster (Aug 18, 2013)

Jadams02 said:


> Thanks so much. I have the canon 430 exII and sb-800 but was wondering if was necessary to buy the yongnuo 560iii?


The YN-560 III has built in triggers that work with their YN-602 and YN-603 triggering systems.  I just bought 4 of them, and they work terrific with my YN-603 transceiver on the camera's hot shoe.

I don't know that the YN-560 III's built in triggers would work with anything other than those two triggering systems however.  On the flash, you choose in the menu which triggering system to use; the 602 or 603.  My triggers are the 603 series.  When I set it to 602 just to see what would happen, it wouldn't fire.  It had to be set to the 603 in order for the 603 triggers to fire it.  I strongly suspect from that test that the CS triggers won't work with it, whether it's set to 602 or 603.

If someone actually has the CS triggers you're looking to use AND the YN-560 III flash, they can tell you directly if the flash's internal trigger works or not.  I don't have the CS triggers, so I'm only speculating here.

If you're planning to park the YN-560 III on top of a CS trigger, that would probably work to fire it, but then there's no sense paying extra for the built in trigger, unless you're planning to use YN RF-602 or YN RF-603 triggers later.  But if that's the plan, why not just go with those instead of CS triggers up front?  If you don't plan to use the YN triggers later, and you still want a YN flash, I'd say get a cheaper one with the same guide number that has no built in trigger system.

On the other hand, if you go with the YN 602 or 603 triggers instead of the CS triggers, you may need to mix and match them to the Canon and Nikon flashes.  Maybe someone who actually has all the gear to test it can tell you if the RF-603-C (canon trigger) will fire a Nikon flash, or vice versa, the RF-603-N will fire the Canon flash.  I just don't know, but it's hard to believe they make one of each if just one of them would fire either brand.

The whole mixing of gear brands is making this kinda complicated.  What camera body(s) are you using?  Have you considered selling one brand and using the money to get the other, matched to your body brand, for consistency?


----------



## Jadams02 (Aug 25, 2013)

I purchase the YN 560II and the triggers work perfectly with it, Canon, and nikon flash. Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 25, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Jadams02 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much. I have the canon 430 exII and sb-800 but was wondering if was necessary to buy the yongnuo 560iii?
> ...



It's not complicated. It just takes 10 seconds of googling
Let me google that for you

The 560 III will *not *work.  The 560 II *will *work with cowboystudio triggers.



However, note that if you had multiple flashes like the OP, then the YN 560 III does have optical slave ability, so you could still just hook your cowboystudio flash to one of the other flashes, set the YN to optical, and still have it as part of your wireless setup without needing specialized radio triggers.


----------

